# Help with Online Timer



## Burrito (Mar 7, 2022)

I am making a speedcubing timer that is:
1. *Modern: *I am a sucker for eye candy 
2. *Social: *This will include a pseudo social media system with profiles, PM and Group Messages, and maybe video calls all combined with cubing rooms, much like https://letscube.net/.
3. *Mobile Friendly: *Even sites like csTimer aren’t the best at mobile UI.
4. *Helpful: *Lots of algorithms and trainers for lots of methods.

The problem is that I am not the most experienced coder and would appreciate some help.
I will make a discord server for this project and post it here. The timer is called CubeNet.

*If you know React JS, Bootstrap, and/or how to make medium-scale social apps using these, please help!
You can PM me if you would like to help.

More details will be in the Discord server.*


----------



## gsingh (Mar 7, 2022)

GenZ Cubing said:


> I am making a speedcubing timer that is:
> 1. *Modern: *I am a sucker for eye candy
> 2. *Social: *This will include a pseudo social media system with profiles, PM and Group Messages, and maybe video calls all combined with cubing rooms, much like https://letscube.net/.
> 3. *Mobile Friendly: *Even sites like csTimer aren’t the best at mobile UI.
> ...


cool


----------



## cuber159 (Mar 7, 2022)

Good Luck!


----------



## cuberboy123 (Apr 5, 2022)

i know python does that work?


----------



## qwr (Apr 6, 2022)

Ambitious. I offer JS consulting starting at $100/hr


----------



## Zeke_beke (Apr 7, 2022)

GenZ Cubing said:


> I am making a speedcubing timer that is:
> 1. *Modern: *I am a sucker for eye candy
> 2. *Social: *This will include a pseudo social media system with profiles, PM and Group Messages, and maybe video calls all combined with cubing rooms, much like https://letscube.net/.
> 3. *Mobile Friendly: *Even sites like csTimer aren’t the best at mobile UI.
> ...


Will you pls pls pls tell me when it’s done edit I saw the name of the site


----------

